# M24 Sniper Rifle Fixes in the Works



## peefyloo (Mar 9, 2010)

From: http://kitup.military.com/2010/03/m24-sniper-rifle-fixes-in-the-works.html



> PEO Soldier announced yesterday it is aggressively working on an improvement program for the venerable M24 7.62mm sniper rifle.
> 
> According to PEO for Soldier weapons Col. Doug Tamilio, the service is taking "some" of its Remington-made M24s and converting them to .300 Win Mag shooters -- which Tamilio says will increase the rifles range beyond its current 800 meters. They're also going to replace the forward stock with a new one that incorporates picatinny rails, replace the current 10x scope with an adjustable one up to 25x that "when we adjust it from 3 power to 25, the reticle inside changes with that" and make the rear stock adjustable for length and cheek weld (so no more foam and duct tape customizations, Joe).
> 
> ...



I heard that the Marines are doing the same with the M40... anyone know if thats true?


----------



## The91Bravo (Mar 10, 2010)

I think they are going to have to plan on many many more barrel replacements for the .300 WM (prox 1500-2000 round life on a Shilen #7 Contour Heavy barrel) vs. the 7.62 NATO (15,000 rounds prox per barrel life)

D at 5th SOTIC sold me on the 7.62 vs the .300 WMon my M24 for this specific purpose.  And I have seen those guys get as much action out of their 7.62 shots compared to the few .300 WMs they have online.

The accessories, etc all make sense, but save the caliber and use the $$$ for other items (thermal, etc)

Just my .02

Steve


----------

